
Study:  We're all internet trolls, sometimes.  and some possible solutions - blisterpeanuts
https://www.wsj.com/articles/were-all-internet-trolls-sometimes-1488718803
======
blisterpeanuts
I like the Software from Civil company's proposed solution to internet trolls:
make people evaluate three other comments before submitting their own.

Leave it to an entrepreneur to think of a solution. I hope we can solve the
problem of forum pollution before someone asks the government to try and do
it. What a mess that would be.

------
bediger4000
I smell false equivalence,"we're all rude sometimes, so let's be friends!"

The word "troll" has no meaning, and all meanings any more.

